# 60 Year Old Gt Dyno Glide!



## pedal_junky (May 15, 2016)

Wow. 
https://greenville.craigslist.org/bik/5568918261.html


----------



## Maskadeo (May 15, 2016)

Wow I didn't know Dyno Glide had been around that long and they even used Schwinn Springers too!


----------



## spoker (May 15, 2016)

koolbike dynos rock!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2016)

They must have seen one on pickers or pawn stars...


----------



## pesiguelo@hotmail.com (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi, I am almost sure that this bike was produced in the end of 90's and first years of 2000.  This tank is from a Ultraglide, from 90's. The rear carrier is not a dyno (almost sure). The bike itself is a Dyno Glide de Luxe....  this color and graphs tells me that it is an model from 2000 or 2001.  This is my oppinion.


----------

